# Calais to the spanish border



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

we will be arriving on eurostar calais at 4.35pm french time.3rd november
we are not sure which route to take to get to the alicante area of spain?anybody out there got any suggestions along with stop over sites or aires along the way?we will be going for the whole of november so any if any body going our way your more than welcome! ! we will be heading for ALBIR just north of BENIDORM.
THANKS IN ANTISIPATION.

DAVE AND SHEELAGH


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

There is so much advice already on here but if you want a toll free this was a good discussin
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-72141-calais.html+spain

Have agreat time we loved a 3 month holiday earlier theis year and ABIR was just great.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dave,

You should have mentioned this at Comberton, I have some nice stop overs in France, are you doing Autoroute or are you doing "N" roads.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

locovan said:


> There is so much advice already on here but if you want a toll free this was a good discussin
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-72141-calais.html+spain


digbywolf started that thread too :? What's going on?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Calais - A16 towards Abbeyville/Rouen
A28 to Rouen
RN154 to Dreux/Chartres
D952/E60 towards Nevers, then on to A77/N7
N7 down to Clermont Ferrand
A75 down to Perpignon (Millau bridge toll around 8:50Euro unless you use the free aire at Millau as overnight stop)
Then A9 to spanish border and away you go

Mainly Autoroute or Dual Carriageway

Toll - Abbeyville towards Rouen class 2 cost 16Euro
Toll - just south of Rouen onto N154 class 2 2:30 Euro
You can use a little toll around Clermont F (approx 5 Euro) but not necess)
A16, A77, A75 - all free for over 300 miles
N154, 152 D952 have lots of dual carriageway (but not all)

Plenty of Aires on the way south, mainly free

Just returned myself - cheapest way south and can be done without toll roads but may add an additional 4 hours to your travelling time

Good luck


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How's this for a suggestion?

Get a map of France & Spain and draw an imaginary straight line from Calais to your destination.

You then have four choices:

1]Go through the centre of Paris.

2]Go round Paris on the Péripherique.

3]Miss Paris out totally by going west via Rouen then south.

4]Miss Paris out totally by going east then south.

You will be either very brave or very foolish to choose 1] or 2]!!!!

Personally we would choose to follow the coast route towards Rouen which has only a short section of Péage.

Thence to Orléans, Clermont Ferrand and the superb free (apart from Millau Bridge) La Méridienne motorway to the Med.

We now have a secret way of avoiding the centre of Rouen - will spill the beans if bribed!!


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

hi whats your poison BOOZE or BUCKS?

dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmmm - difficult choice - not! 

Booooooooze of course.

Just off out in the van, wild-camping overnight so will give you the info tomorrow afternoon. Remind me.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*We now have a secret way of avoiding the centre of Rouen - will spill the beans if bribed*!!

We did that coming home looking for the vets and Ray and I nearly got divorced I sent him into a Tunnel (completly forgetting our hieght) went the wrong way in a one way system, Ray started really shouting at me and told me why dont I get out of the M/H.
Goodness it was a mad momment in the 5pm rush hour.

He did calm down when we finally got out of it


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> We did that coming home looking for the vets and Ray and I nearly got divorced I sent him into a Tunnel (completly forgetting our hieght) went the wrong way in a one way system, Ray started really shouting at me and told me why dont I get out of the M/H.
> Goodness it was a mad momment in the 5pm rush hour.
> 
> He did calm down when we finally got out of it


Ah so, it's not just Rita and I then Mavis :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am so pleased that we are not on our own, when it comes to "enroute domestics." :lol:

Jock.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

And we were using a Sat Nav Jock --but once you get into the roads of Rouen it is a circle of absolute chaos. 
No you and Rita are not the only ones :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> And we were using a Sat Nav Jock --but once you get into the roads of Rouen it is a circle of absolute chaos.
> No you and Rita are not the only ones :lol: :lol: :lol:


Twice now we've been through the centre of Rouen Mavis, and on both occasions I was sure that there must be a better route. We were at the hands of out TT too.

I'd be keen to learn of the alternative too. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> Calais - A16 towards Abbeyville/Rouen
> A28 to Rouen
> RN154 to Dreux/Chartres
> D952/E60 towards Nevers, then on to A77/N7
> ...


This is the way we go through Rouen without a problem.
Been doing it going south 3 times a year for 6/7 years.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-200111.html#200111


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

autostratus said:


> This is the way we go through Rouen without a problem.
> Been doing it going south 3 times a year for 6/7 years.


Us too. Once you've done it a couple of times, it's a doddle!!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

pippin said:


> You will be either very brave or very foolish to choose 1] or 2]!!!!


I have done this in the past, with 23 foot caravan and large 4x4 and did the periferique this year, as long as you know how to drive its no mre difficult than driving through any other town.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Just be aware that a lot of french roads have been re-numbered under 'regional devolution'. The earlier link to a route through Rouen refers to the N15; I think this is now the N6015.
I have been caught out more than once by the re-numbering, just make sure you have a good up to date map (satnav needs to be checked and the latest amendments uploaded!)


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

pippin said:


> Thence to Orléans, Clermont Ferrand and the superb free (apart from Millau Bridge) La Méridienne motorway to the Med.


Personally, if I was going to Alicante, I'd totally avoid the eastern french/spanish border. It's a long way round to get to Alicante.

Your straight line advice is much better and is what I do. Down the west side of France to Biarritz or Somport tunnel (depending on weather), then across Spain on free motorways to the Med in Valencia.

I regularly do Valencia/Dunkerque in as little as three days, driving at around 90kph and not using any toll roads.


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm currently in Denia, wondering about the trip home next week.

I avoid Rouen by stopping at the aire at La Mailleraye sur Seine.

I have tried all various routes on Google directions, and there isn't much in it which ever way you go.

A75 is our usual way Calais to La Mailleraye sur Seine, then to the new aire at Montlucon, A75 to the aire at Leucate Plage, then the longest run AP to destination.

I will be coming back to Denia for Feb and will consider the Somport tunnel if this is less prone to issues from snowy weather? Any views most welcome.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The roads on the French side of the Somport Tunnel are pretty bad especially if you are in a big van. I imagine there must be many collisions between trucks as they seem to exercise no caution at all on the narrow bits, Alan.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

thegreatpan said:


> I'm currently in Denia, wondering about the trip home next week.


This time of year we would use Somport. From Denia the N340 up to the toll free section of the A7 south of Valencia, then the newly completed free A23 all the way to Somport, via Teruel, Zaragoza and Huesca. We usually have our first night stop at the aire in Oloron Sainte Marie. Lovely town.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

have never found the route through Roan a problem done it about 6 times i just follow Tom Tom he always gets it right for me.
Somport tunnel what a contrast French to Spanish side from Pau to the tunnel through those small villages with 40 tonners coming at you and road surface is poor, Spanish side no problem.


----------



## hymer624 (Oct 28, 2009)

Have done this trip several times in November. Usually go Calais - Rouen - Orleans - Bourges - then follow A11 over Millau bridge to Narbonne. We usuually take the coastal road from Figueres through Tossa Loret and stay a few days at Camping Blanes right on the sea front.

On the journey through France we just tend to stop wherever. We only use the toll roads for short hops around the larger towns / cities, but find it easier to use motorway from Barcelona to Albir.

We are making for Albir ourseves November 4th but are going Portsmout- Bilbao for a change, weather permiting!

Perhaps we will see you in Albir, we will be in a hymer. ttfn Dave


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

hi hymer 625,
we will be leving calais early on the 4th nov,so it will be interesting who gets to albir first we have a autotrail cheyene (A4 FPX) get the beer in as you`ll probably get there before us?
regards
dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

38Rover said:


> have never found the route through Roan a problem done it about 6 times i just follow Tom Tom he always gets it right for me.
> Somport tunnel what a contrast French to Spanish side from Pau to the tunnel through those small villages with 40 tonners coming at you and road surface is poor, Spanish side no problem.


 Tom Tom nearly sent us into a tunnel (not sure if it is the same one that Mavis also encountered) we were about to go into it when we heard the clattering of the warning height thing on our roof, had we gone much further we would have had a cabriolet MH 8O Hubby managed to halt all the traffic and reverse back up. This happened early last year, when we returned home the second time last Winter I was dreading the same thing happening.

Must admit I think Rouen is fine going but awful coming back, I had to shut my eyes at times I was that frightened.


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi All,

This thread is most useful, I am going to Calpe next year, but i was wondering if any of you get the ferry to Santander then drive through Spain? Alot of the the talk on here is for travel from Calais, is there a reason for this ?

KR's

Sara


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

jam35007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This thread is most useful, I am going to Calpe next year, but i was wondering if any of you get the ferry to Santander then drive through Spain? Alot of the the talk on here is for travel from Calais, is there a reason for this ?
> 
> ...


Yes. time, money, and sea sickness.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

jam35007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This thread is most useful, I am going to Calpe next year, but i was wondering if any of you get the ferry to Santander then drive through Spain? Alot of the the talk on here is for travel from Calais, is there a reason for this ?


Cost. I do Calais/Dunkerque to Valencia (about 90 mins north of Calpe) in three days. I overnight in free aires and don't use toll roads.

At current diesel prices, I do it for less than 300€ return and no more than £60 for the return ferry. We eat our own food and drink our own drinks, so no need to be ripped off by overpriced ferry prices.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

derek500 said:


> jam35007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Another tight fisted s*d from Valancia,long may we reign .


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

hogan said:


> Another tight fisted s*d from Valancia,long may we reign .


Absolutely right!! I gave up work at 47, six years ago. Another seven years 'til pension. With thirteen years just living off savings, we have to be careful.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rouen*

I have driven through Rouen 3 times now with no problem, I was worried at first after reading commentson here, so was pleasently surprised when it was so simple.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

derek500 said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Another tight fisted s*d from Valancia,long may we reign .
> ...


Good for you

We don't use the long Santander route for two reasons - Mainly cost (for us the ferry cost is well over £1000 as opposed to £62 on the short crossing) secondly the dog - he has to stay cooped up for over 24 hrs -and he would go stir crazy

We too must be tight fisted s*ds as we avoid Autoroutes unless they are free and stay in Aires (mainly free). This means we can stay away for around 20 weeks per year for a similar price as staying at a UK CC or commercial site for 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

We always use the A28 to transit Rouen,and then pick up the N15/6015 or whatever road number it is now for Evreaux Chatres this runs down the eastern side of the Seine past the church on the side of the rock face opposite the large car park.Stop for a brew there 30 mins then Kick the tyres and light the fires and away we go!!


----------

